# Hot and fast brisket



## southgadawg (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but have any of you tried both the hot and fast method for brisket and low and slow multiple times?  If so, which more consistently turns out best and which do you prefer?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2019)

Hot & fast hands down!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hot-fast-no-wrap-brisket-on-the-lang.252808/
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 19, 2019)

I've done them both ways, and both come out great. My schedule dictates what I do, but usually I do overnight low and slow; wake up and crank up the heat to hot n fast.


----------



## southgadawg (Feb 19, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I've done them both ways, and both come out great. My schedule dictates what I do, but usually I do overnight low and slow; wake up and crank up the heat to hot n fast.


Do you wrap that or just let it go? and what temps do you use for the low and slow as well as when you crank up the heat?


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2019)

I never payed much attention I smoke at 225 - 250 it's done when its done.

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 30, 2019)

Let's revive this thread, why not.

I've done my fair share of both low-n-slow 225°-250° 18-24hrs and hot-n-fast 275°-300° 10-14hrs.
I can consistently turn out a pretty good brisket either way.

Now enters the Extreme Hot-n-Fast.
Smoked at 375°-400° till the IT is 160°-170°.
Then wrapped in either paper or foil and finished at the same temp till probe tender.
Cook time 3-4 hours.

I was hesitant but a member posted one that looked great.
I did one the next weekend and it was fantastic.
Multiple people did theirs this way Memorial Day weekend and reported very good results.

Extreme Hot-n-Fast.... Give it a shot.
I may never cook another low-n-slow brisket.


----------



## ExOnMS (Jul 2, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Let's revive this thread, why not.
> 
> I've done my fair share of both low-n-slow 225°-250° 18-24hrs and hot-n-fast 275°-300° 10-14hrs.
> I can consistently turn out a pretty good brisket either way.
> ...



Awesome thread on your extreme hot and fast!  I'm currently operating with a UDS only, and I'm not sure about maintaining temps in the 400 range.... Would this method still work (albeit a longer cook time) if temps were slightly lower?

Still new to all this... Been at it a year and have had some success and some leather shoes when it comes to brisket.  I find it really hard to do low and slow on a UDS, with it basically being direct heat.  

Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2019)

Why even bother to post something of no revalence, value or opinion?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> To inject some humor.


Oh... Okay.


----------



## southgadawg (Jul 23, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Let's revive this thread, why not.
> 
> I've done my fair share of both low-n-slow 225°-250° 18-24hrs and hot-n-fast 275°-300° 10-14hrs.
> I can consistently turn out a pretty good brisket either way.
> ...



I am tempted to try doing my next one at 375-400, but I'm currently using a pellet smoker and I've done a few pizzas at 400+ and that joker burns through pellets like there's no tomorrow.  Not sure I want to use an entire bag of pellets for one cook.  Pizza turns out amazing, BTW.  I'll consider going at a higher temp though.


----------

